# beginner - need transformer advice....



## bmccann115 (Dec 1, 2016)

Retired old guy who loves restoring things like guns, models, tools etc. I just "inherited" a lionel 1110 locomotive and tender (1949 model, same as me!) I will probably never build a layout (no room ...) but will need to wire up a test track to make sure i do the restoration correctly. I would anticipate eventually finding other older locomotives and restoring them as well

Is there any advantage to looking for specific models of transformers? I would like one with a circuit breaker but don't know whether to look at 1032, 1033, 1044, KW etc. Any advice will be appreciated. 

Thank you, Bob McCann


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A 1032, 1033, 1034, 1044 or KW will do the job if its just a simple test track. You can probably find a 1034 for the least money if it is for a single track/engine.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I would chose one that has a whistle control, which eliminates the 1034. The 1032 is rated at 75 Watts, the 1033 is 90 Watts. If you go with the KW, it controls two trains, and also has whistle control, rated at 190 Watts. Judicious shopping can get one of these fairly cheap.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*cheap*

Good evening,all... Hey,Teledoc.. What is cheap for a kw190? I got two to get rid of.One needs a whistle post. The other doesn`t blow the whistle only on one side. Both runs two trains good. I`m not gonna repair them. I`m gonna buy a ZW. Also got two cw40 to let go,both work good.

many thanks,Everett- Delete this if it is in the wrong place.Have a good sunday everyone.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Your looking at maybe $50-$75 range, especially if they need minor repairs. The prices for KW, & ZW have dropped quite a bit, since a lot of 0 gauges are moving toward the newer stuff, with new electronics, and the newer transformers are geared toward the new stuff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They really have dropped. Three or four years ago, I used to recondition ZW and KW transformers, I was getting over $200 for the ZW and around $140-150 for the KW on eBay and selling all I could find. Now they're 50-60% of those prices.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Transformers*

Good Morning,everybody. Thanks,that is about what would be my price line plus shipping.Maybe less.I`m taking today off and I`ve got a bunch of smaller trannys I`m gonna test and trash most all of them next week or so. If I got anything in the lot it will be free for shipping[not my big ones lol] Getting tired of seeing them LOL.Maybe have a complete old train from a estate sale,two brothers was selling their dad`s stuff as he passed.I gave them my telephone number.Time will tell.

Have a great week and fun,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*trannys*

Hi all. I found two Marx tranny`s this afternoon. One is Catalog 1209-50 watts. The other is Marx 609-160 watts. Near as I could test seems O.K. Never tried them on track. Free for shipping if you want them. 

Oh yes,SJM9911 has some ZW cheap if he has any left. Busy right now but he will be back.

Have a great week,Everett


----------

